
Facebook Emails Show Its Real Mission: Making Money and Crushing Competition - mindgam3
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/05/technology/facebook-emails-privacy-data.html
======
mindgam3
"It should not come as a surprise that Facebook — a giant, for-profit company
whose early employees reportedly ended staff meetings by chanting
“domination!” — would act in its own interests.

But the internal emails, a rare glimpse into Facebook’s inner workings, show
that the image the company promoted for years — as an idealistic enterprise
more dedicated to “bringing the world closer together” than increasing its own
bottom line — was a carefully cultivated smoke screen."

------
mindgam3
This New Yorker piece covers the same topic in a more comprehensive and less
sensationalistic format: [https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-
technology/facebook...](https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-
technology/facebooks-very-bad-month-just-got-worse)

